# DePaul University - MFA in Screenwriting



## Chris W (Aug 28, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School DePaul University - MFA in Screenwriting. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2018)

The Film School DePaul University - MFA in Screenwriting has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline and Notification, Letters of Reference, and Portfolio Requirements


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2018)

The Film School DePaul University - MFA in Screenwriting has been updated.



> Updated Internship Opportunities


----------



## Tyler (Jan 12, 2019)

Anyone have experience with this program? Im interviewing next week and am not sure what to expect!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 12, 2019)

Tyler said:


> Anyone have experience with this program? Im interviewing next week and am not sure what to expect!


Congrats on interviewing next week!

Be sure to add your application to the tracker below:

Application Tracker


----------



## Chris W (Jan 12, 2019)

I think @Operator has some experience with DePaul... He might be able to help you.


----------



## Operator (Jan 23, 2019)

I have no idea about the interviews. I have not been notified to schedule one. But I was told decisions start rolling out February 1st.


----------



## Operator (Jan 30, 2019)

I can't wait to experience the next polar vortex if I'm accepted -_-  Colder than the Antarctica in Chicago right now..that's just craziness.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2019)

Does anybody know what the acceptance rate is for the screenwriting program? I read somewhere that its about 50% for the college of CDM, but I can’t find anything specifically on screenwriting. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 1, 2019)

I had my interview about 2 weeks ago, it was 15 minutes and very informal over Zoom. I interviewed for the comedy screenwriting concentration and (not to be braggy) they told me they "hope I come to DePaul."Woo! Not sure how many interviews they're doing, but I'd expect we will all get our official emails within the next week or two.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school DePaul University - MFA in Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadlines


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school DePaul University - MFA in Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school DePaul University - MFA in Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

